# Google Search



## Markus WellBelly MD (Oct 8, 2006)

Does anyone know why the ******** doesn't come up as a google hit when searching for information :? 
e.g enter replacing side light bulb audi TT into google and search. You would have thought that one of the hits would have this forum, as this was a topic earlier today...nope, other audo forums but not this one. Enter "replacing side light bulb" audi TT and you get nothing at all.
Strange, maybe too much time on my hands


----------



## kenny ken (Oct 22, 2006)

Depends on what your search string is.

Just searched on TT cambelt and the first link was on the TT forum


----------



## The_Don (May 22, 2006)

Yep I searched earlier for the TT Shop web site through google, only two hits and they were both for the TT Forum, not TT Shop!!!

Found it later tho.

The_Don.


----------



## Markus WellBelly MD (Oct 8, 2006)

Still strange that some of the topics don't hit at all.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This should really be on the site news board - but - some time ago I discovered parts of the site weren't private and and spiders could crawl over the site gatering e-mail addresses etc. Jae introduced a robot script to stop this happening but it also stops Google. Apparently the Google indexer brought the server to a crawl too, so perhaps it's a good thing the robot back off now, but that does place an added importance on the site search facility working properly. Jae is currently working on this and it may be fixed within hours..... hopefully


----------



## Markus WellBelly MD (Oct 8, 2006)

ahhh  
clears that up then


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Nope, all wrong.

Searching on things posted today wont appear on Google today. At any one time there are over 20 google bots living on the site, trawling data, and it takes time to get onto Google.

I requested that the google bots slowed down, as it was slowing things. But this has now been sorted.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

How come this search string doesn't find anything from Google now:

*49C SITE:http://www.********.co.uk*

I found my email address using Google as it had indexed the supposedly password protected "Profile" area of this site. It was about that time I started getting junk mail.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

er, your email address is in your signature (the email button) it has a mailto: attached to it - thats where your email is indexed from....not the secure area of your profile.

Jae


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Jae,

My e-mail address has never been in my signiture nor did I ever fill in the e-mail button with any information.

Do you remember? - I discovered my e-mail address was on Google by simply putting it into Google and doing a search. The search came back with the Forum Gallery section, at the top, where you put in your e-mail address for notification of replies to posts.

This area is password protected through the forum but at the time I found it was public viewable. I found I could discover other peoples e-mail addresses by changing the ID on the end of the URL.

See this post:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 05852c10c8


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

The actual gallery page is not secure, never has been. The email address is on the page and fully indexable on Google. Not a flaw, just Google efficiency.

Jae


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I mean the e-mail address here when you click your own "Profile":










You made some changes, I think you said to "Robot.txt" on the server, which stopped Google indexing this part. You said it would take a while for Google to forget the information - and true enough, my e-mail address is now no longer found when searching with Google or any other engine  .

Whether this part of the server is still public and discoverable by junk spiders I'm not sure - but it would be a good idea to make it private if possible.

John


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

that email address is displayed behind the "email" button on every post you make, unless you turn it off in your profile. Look at the bottom of your posts...


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Jae said:


> Look at the bottom of your posts...


It is off in John's posts :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

neil1003 said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the bottom of your posts...
> ...


Thanks Neil - I was starting to think everyone else could see it except me [smiley=dizzy2.gif] Perhaps Jae's view of things on his machine is different than everyone elses [smiley=idea.gif]


----------

